# The Feral World trilogy



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello, fellow TFO members! I thought I'd use this space for some shameless self-promotion. I am the author of a trilogy called _The Feral World_, published by Flying Pen Press. The story takes place in the Great Plains of North America some 3,000 years after an asteroid has wiped out civilization ... and humanity has decided not to rebuild. In this world, people have returned to a nomadic, hunter-gatherer lifestyle, and live much like the indigenous people of Africa, America, and Australia do today. However, these tribespeople have also kept a handful of our texts, and blend the memory of our time with the culture of their own to live in the New Days.

_The Feral World_ is about people moving across the plains, and meeting other tribes and wild animals in strange and wonderful landscapes. In this future, wild and feral animals inhabit the countryside, and people coexist with them and live off the land.



​The first book, _Migration of the Kamishi_, is about a small tribe led by a young man named Blake, who leave the north in search of a better life in the south. 




​In the second book, _Trials of the Warmland_, the Kamishi try to make a new home for themselves in the southern Great Plains.




​Finally, in _Riders of the Mapinguari_, the people of the Warmland must defend their home against invaders with a powerful and mysterious secret weapon on their side.


These books can be ordered at bookstores and major bookseller websites:
- Amazon.com
- Borders.com
- BarnesAndNoble.com
- FlyingPenPress.com (publisher website)
The Kindle ebook versions of these books are also available on Amazon.com.

I hope you will enjoy them.

Sincerely,
Gaddy Bergmann
aka GeoTerraTestudo
Denver, Colorado


----------



## dmmj (Jun 19, 2011)

Would you classify it as science fiction? or something else? and the coexisting with animals would you consider it "preachy" They sound interesting and just want some more info before I decide on them. Thanks.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 20, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Would you classify it as science fiction? or something else? and the coexisting with animals would you consider it "preachy" They sound interesting and just want some more info before I decide on them. Thanks.



_The Feral World_ trilogy is in general fiction, but is very much like science fiction, except that instead of a story that has a lot to do with technology, it has a lot to do with ecology.

As for the theme, I should certainly hope I have not written anything preachy. _The Feral World_ is an adventure that takes place in a natural setting. There are parts where the characters beliefs are discussed, as are the different groups' philosophies, but this story is basically an adventure. I don't think it's preachy.


----------



## Tom (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds great to me.


----------

